# IASCA 1X Lafayette, IN - April 16, 2016 SQC only



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

> Ok Gents! Here is our next IASCA SQC event. Feel free to sign up. We apologize for the late notice but with SBN, things were very busy for IASCA. This event is held at Sound Check in Lafeyette Indiana and the details can be found inside. Feel free to check out their website!
> Events


Here's local event number 2 already for the 2016 season.


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

Show is this weekend! We had 15 entries at the first event in the area a few weeks ago. Let's keep SQ growing!


----------

